# EAA Pavona 380



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

So Who Is The Go To Person To Find Out Anything On E A A ,Posted Before On This But No Answer's Wares All The Big Dogs, On The Porch ? :buttkick: :smt033 Sure Would Like Some Help


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, the EAA Witness Pavona is a CZ 75 clone designed with female shooters in mind. A polymer frame with a smaller grip to create more comfortable handling for female shooters. The slide is easier to rack as well compared to the regular Witness model due to lighter springs. Add some silver sparkles in the poly lower and colors like pink, purple and blue (black also) and you have a handgun that is aggressively going after the female shooter market. 

I haven't shot one, but they are in stock at my local gun shop and apparently popular based on sales.

That's about all I can tell ya.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Well, the EAA Witness Pavona is a CZ 75 clone designed with female shooters in mind. A polymer frame with a smaller grip to create more comfortable handling for female shooters. The slide is easier to rack as well compared to the regular Witness model due to lighter springs. Add some silver sparkles in the poly lower and colors like pink, purple and blue (black also) and you have a handgun that is aggressively going after the female shooter market.
> 
> I haven't shot one, but they are in stock at my local gun shop and apparently popular based on sales.
> 
> That's about all I can tell ya.


 Thanks For A Come Back Like To Know More On The Handling Of the gun etc , Kind Of A First Hand Review Not Out Of The "Rags"


----------

